# Supreme SuperKing



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

This is(was) the power filter of power filters........ A real man's filter that moved huge amounts of water. The SuperKing was _old school_ filtration........

I had one of these I bought brand new several years ago and I don't recall how much I gave for it ($60?), but I had no idea used ones were selling for this kind of money these days, and when they are no longer manufactured.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Access-Suprem...1QQcmdZViewItem

The SuperKing was a real monster of a filter. The motor was massive, about the size of an apple. Not a small rinky dink thing as you find on most *power* filters available today. This thing was 600 gallons per hour, with two huge J siphons.....

Some people have said they deliver massive mechanical filteration (obviously), but not enough biological filteration. Well I say merely fill the box with biological media for your bacteria and you'll have all the mechanical _and_ biological filration you need, at 600 GPH. This is one of the best power filters you can possibly find, out of production or not.

I gotta find one of these, if only to keep in the closet for old times sake, regardless of if I ever use it or not. If there were such a thing as a cool _aquarium collectible_, the Supreme SuperKing is it. Sort of like having a '68 Camero in the garage under a tarp that you don't drive, just for the coolness of having it.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow never seen that before.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

They had a water deflector that either sent your current downward, or across the surface. And if it was directed accross the surface, the 600 GPH force of water was powerful enough to surf on. LOL

I could kick myself in the a** for selling the one I had. Now, if you can find one, they seem to be getting rediculously high.


----------

